# Two saved at Brighton today



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard about this one on another forum. Sounds like a couple "bro brah" boarders who have no idea what the dangers are until now. Maybe. No gear, no sense, and dumb luck is about all they have at this point. Even in these conditions you can enjoy the bc. It's just a matter of what you choose to enjoy.


----------

